# Good Morning!!



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

LOL, bugs has bugs me thinks:awman:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe that was "A Hare Grows in Manhattan", the one where he was being interviewed for a Hollywood magazine ... 

Amazing - I can't remember how to tie my shoes but I can remember that ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's way cool that you remembered which episode!!  I miss these so much.  I suppose some are still run on tv somewhere, but I am not hooked to cable or dish right now.  It was Mel Blanc though wasn't it that did the million voices, something like that, he was so great!!

PS I sure like that title, way better than "A Hair Grows on My Chin, Over, and Over" LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Daily routine of the "human slug" :lofl::thumbsup1:another winner TG!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's way cool that you remembered which episode!!  I miss these so much.  I suppose some are still run on tv somewhere, but I am not hooked to cable or dish right now.  It was Mel Blanc though wasn't it that did the million voices, something like that, he was so great!!
> 
> PS I sure like that title, way better than "A Hair Grows on My Chin, Over, and Over" LOL!!



It was indeed Mel Blanc - the man was amazing. I still do a few of the voices, but nowhere near what he was capable of.

The "hair/hare" trade-off was used dozens of times in the Bugs Bunny episodes - I guess that was the '40's version of wit.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd really love a Saturday morning full of Bugs, Daffy, Mr. Magoo, The Road Runner, oh yeah


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'd really love a Saturday morning full of Bugs,


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

You really bugged me:lofl:


----------

